#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Hilfe! OP der Gebärmutter....... >

## kolibri90

Hallo liebes Team,  
leider muss ich unter das Messer und habe deshalb ein paar Fragen an euch. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere schon erfahrungen damit gemacht und kann mir etwas davon berichten, das wäre echt super und hilfreich.
Also es soll ein Polyp etwa 2-3 cm groß und die Gebärmutter ausgeschabt werden. Das wird Ambulant und unter Vollnarkose gemacht. Nun würde ich gerne wissen, welche Voruntersuchungen vor der OP stattfinden. Der eigentliche Ablauf ist und wie ich mich danach verhalten soll?
Vielleicht mag mir hier jemand von seinem erlebnis berichten? 
Lieben Dank schon mal an alle  :Smiley:   :Huh?:  
Ps: Entschuldigung, das ich hier ein neues Thema eröffnet habe, aber sonst geht diese Frage leider unter. 
Gruß Kolibri

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Kolibri,
der operierende Arzt - wenn es in der gynäkologischen Praxis - oder zumindest ein Arzt aus der Abteilung Gynäkologie im Krankenhaus, muss mit Dir den Eingriff durchsprechen. Dabei wirst Du einen Aufklärungsbogen erhalten, in dem alles ganz genau beschrieben ist. Es gibt einen Absatz, in den Du Deine Fragen einfügen kannst. Lass Dir alles genau erklären. Beide - Arzt und Patient - müssen unterschreiben. 
Du bekommst einen Termin zum Vorgespräch beim Narkosearzt. Dort läuft es ganz genau gleich ab. Du bekommst einen Aufklärungsbogen, in den Du auch Deine Fragen bzgl. der Narkose einfügen kannst. Es wird mit Dir alles ganz genau besprochen, und ihr müsst beide unterschreiben. Evtl. ordnet der Narkosearzt auch noch ein EKG an. Auf jeden Fall wird noch Blut abgenommen - Blutbild, Gerinnung, Elektrolyte. 
Am Tag der OP musst Du nüchtern erscheinen. Du musst Dich entkleiden. Im Krankenhaus bekommst Du ein Krankenhemd und Antithrombosestrümpfe. Wie das in der Praxis abläuft, weiß ich nicht. Je nach dem ob in der Praxis oder im Krankenhaus, wirst Du in den OP Bereich gebracht. Es wird Dir eine Infusion angelegt, über diese Braunüle bekommst Du dann Narkosemittel gespritzt und gleichzeitig eine Maske auf Mund und Nase. Darüber bekommst Du Sauerstoff und Narkosegase. 
Nach der OP schläfst Du aus bis man Dir sagt, dass Du wieder nach Hause gehen kannst. Du solltest nicht selber Auto fahren. 
Die Abrasio an sich ist eine kleine OP. Du hast im Anschluss Blutungen wie bei einer leichten Monatsblutung. Am OP Tag kann es schon zu leichten Schmerzen kommen. Besorg Dir vorsorglich ein Schmerzmittel (Paracethamol oder Ibuprophen). *Keine Wärmeflasche auf den Bauch.* Körperlich hast Du deshalb keine Einschränkungen aber aufgrund der Narkose wirst Du schon 1 - 2 Tage relativ müde sein. Lass Dich evtl. krank schreiben.
Es ist wirklich eine kleine OP die sehr oft durchgeführt wird. 
LG gisie

----------


## kolibri90

Ach hallo gisie63, danke für die ausführliche Nachricht. Kann deswegen schon garnicht schlafen, mache mich total verrückt deswegen. Allein der Gedanke sich von Kopf bis Fuß wie auf den Präsentierteller zu begeben, grausam und dann noch an der Intimsten Stelle überhaupt.
Mein Frauenarzt macht die OP im Krankenhaus, er hat dort seine Belegbetten. Das Gespräch ist einen Tag vor der OP mit Ihm und dem Anästhesisten. Blut soll abgenommen werden, nüchtern muss ich dabei nicht sein, wurde mir gesagt und die Ramilich Tabletten dürfte ich ganz normal weiterhin einnehmen außer andere Tabletten bis 10 Tage vor OP nicht mehr.
Warum darf ich keine Wärmflasche verwenden, sollte ich dann eher kühlen? Kenn mich wirklich nicht damit aus!
Darf man sich davor eine Dormicum geben lassen? 
Habe wirklich angst, das wenn ich nach der Narkose aufwache, mir mitgeteilt wird, das ich aus irgend einem Grund länger da bleiben soll oder gar der hysthologische Befund auffällig war. :-(
Ich weiß, ich mach mich viiiiiiiiel zu verrückt und wir vom Gesundheitswesen sind meist am Schlimmsten :-) Aber nicht alle, grinz. Mir schwirrt es einfach nur durch den Kopf rum.
Wegen Krankschreibung lässt er mich vorab schon mind. 3 Tage Krank schreiben, hat Er gesagt. Da mache ich mir schon meine Gedanken, wenn Er das jetzt schon weiß!!!
Tief ein- und ausatmen, das wird schon. Das mit der Gesichtsmaske funktioniert auch, wenn die Nase zu ist?
Gruß Kolibri

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Kolibri,
das wird nicht anders werden wie beim Gynäkologen auch. Alles halb so wild. 
Zur Blutabnahme und zum Vorgespräch brauchst Du natürlich nicht nüchtern sein. Aber auf jeden Fall am OP Tag. Für die Tablette kannst Du einen kleinen Schluck Wasser zu Dir nehmen aber nicht mehr. Sie schicken Dich sonst wieder nach Hause!
Die Wärmeflasche bzw. die Wärme erweitert die Blutgefäße. Es könnte zu verstärkten Blutungen kommen, da es ja eine Wunde ist - anders als bei der Periode. Kühlen würde ich jetzt auch nicht gerade machen - ist ja doch unangenehm auf dem Bauch.
Zu was willst Du Dormicum haben. Du bekommst doch eine Narkose! Das wäre schon ein bisschen zuviel des Guten. Zur Beruhigung bekommst Du sicher etwas. Bei uns gibt es meißt eine Tablette. 
Mach Dich nicht so verrückt. Du brauchst sicher nicht stationär bleiben. Bis der histologische Befund da ist, verghenen schon ein paar Tage. Aber Du wirst schon sehen, das ist ein Polyp aufgrund einer Hormonstörung. Evtl. bietet Dir der Gynäkologe dann als Therapie Hormone an, damit sich nicht wieder ein Polyp bildet. Ich hatte das auch mal, hab auf die Hormone verzichtet und trotzdem keinen Polyper mehr bekommen. 
Wenn die Nase zu ist, also Du eine Erkältung hast, wird die OP vermutlich verschoben. 
LG gisie

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63,
danke für die Aufmunternden Worte, die kann ich wirklich gebrauchen. Am Besten ist, ich nehme gleich den Gummihammer, dann ist alles halb so wild :-)
Meine Nase ist leider generell ziemlich zu, da ich eine schiefe Nasenscheidewand habe (die ich irgendwann einmal.......operieren lassen sollte.........).
So, du hattest das auch mal gehabt, dann kann man ja sagen, willkommen im Club, oder :-). Nein, spaß beiseite. Aber teu,teu, dass das bei dir so bleibt. Was meinst du mit Hormone einnehmen danach, etwa die Pille? Davon hatte Er schon etwas gefaselt gehabt.
Naja, ich werde es überstehen, wenn du es geschafft hast und viele andere hier sicherlich auch, werde ich das auch schaffen.
Lg Kolibri

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Kolibri,
die Hormongabe kann als klassische Pille (Kontrzeptiva) oder ohne Verhütungswirkung - ich glaube es sind Gestagene, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. Ob überhaupt und welches Du dann bevorzugen möchtest, kannst Du mit Deinem Gynäkologen klären. 
LG gisie

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63, 
endlich, die OP habe ich hinter mir gebracht. Hatte zwei Flaschen Novalgintropfen bekommen und soweit ging es mir ganz gut, bis zum nächsten Morgen. Nach dem ich mich frisch gemacht hatte und gerade ein paar kleine Schritte lief, um mir ein Brot zu machen, bemerkte ich aufeinmal, wie als ob jemand den Stöpsel von der Badewanne gezogen hätte (es hat wirklich plop gemacht), danach flitzte ich gleich in´s Bad und stellte dabei fest, dass das Blut geschossen kam. Ja und seitdem bis jetzt blute ich, sowie auch bei jeder kleinsten bewegung,teilweise mit Gewebereste.
Eine Nachblutung war mir bekannt, aber das es durch jeden Schritt zusätzlich verstärkt läuft? Ich wollte nur wissen, ob ich grünes Licht habe. Wäre das noch ein normaler verlauf? Zu den schmerzen. Im Gegensatz zum OP Tag (gut, ich stand unter Tabletten),finde ich im vergleich bis zu jetzt, das diese stärker werden und ohne Tabletten nicht aushalbar ist. Es ist ein ziehen und ein Druck da. Den Oberbauch (direkt unter den Rippen) merke ich auch, kann aber natürlich von dem hin und her tragen sein.
Was meinst du, warte ich noch bis Montag oder soll ich da meinem Gynäkologen bekannt geben, jetzt wo auch Wochenende ist. Kontrolltermin ist erst am Donnerstag und in´s Krankenhaus muss ich auch nicht wieder unbedingt gehen!!!!
Lg Kolibri

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Kolibri,
so wie Du das schilderst, hat sich im Liegen vermutlich ein kleiner Verhalt gebildet der dann nach dem Aufstehen sich gelöst hat. Ich hoffe, dass die Blutung nun ein bisschen besser geworden in. Aus der Ferne lässt sich das auch schlecht beurteilen. Eine normale Nachblutung hat etwa die Stärke einer Menstruation, hält aber nicht so lange an. Die Schmerzen müssten auch so langsam nachlassen. Schmerzen bis zum Oberbauch sind nicht normal. 
Wenn dem immer noch so ist, und auch die Blutung noch immer so stark ist, dann solltest Du zum Arzt evtl. in die Klinik zur Kontrolle gehen. 
Gute Besserung
gisie

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63, 
was macht man nicht alles mit. Die Nacht war fast garnichts mit Blutung, das Blut war heller. Nun, nach dem ich wieder aufgestanden war,  fing das ganze wieder von vorne an, innerhalb weniger Schritte. Ich schone mich wirklich so gut es geht, liege oder sitze fast nur, aber so bald ich mich bewege, schießt das Blut raus. Mich irritiert nur, das es bei mir wohl bewegungsabhängig zu sein scheint, komisch. Gestern Abend hatte ich mehrmals hintereinander nach rechts ziehend vom Bauchnabel bis hin zum Rücken ein Stechen, ja fast Blitzförmig. Im Moment ist es wieder weg. Nun, ich werde mich dieses Wochenende mal weiter schonen und wenn es am Montag noch unverändert ist, dann rufe ich bei meinem Frauenarzt an, Ibuprofen oder Dolormin habe ich noch da.
Denn ab Montag würde ich sonst wieder arbeiten gehen, aber bei diesen verhältnissen, wäre es garnicht möglich, denn dann müsste ich wohl alle zehn Minuten auf die Toilette und das geht schlecht während einer Behandlung.
Naja, mal sehen, wie es sich noch gibt. Schließlich habe ich irgendwann kein Blut mehr :-) und Eisen geht ja auch dabei verloren. Bin ohnehin schon blass. Aber die Beruhigungstablette ist wirklich unheimlich stark, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, war aber gut so. So war ich wenigstens entspannter :-)
Ps: Hinzu kommt ein Druckgefühl am Rücken. Am Operationstag hatte ich ein wenig Blut im Speichel, das kam dann wohl vom Tubus!
Danke gisie63 und lg von mir

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63,
heute ist es viel besser mit der Blutung. Stattdessen kommt ein geblicher Ausfluss heraus. Muss heute wieder eine 24h Urin Sammlung machen und habe dabei einen unangenehmen Geruch wahrgenommen. Bauchschmerzen sind jedoch immer noch da, zum Teil der Gebärmutter- Region (Druckgefühl), als auch auf der rechten Seite vom Bauch sehr berührungsempfindlich. Aber immerhin, die Blutung hat endlich mal nachgelassen.Werde dann morgen arbeiten gehen können, denke ich. :-)
Lg Kolibri

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Kolibri,
schön, dass die Blutung sich normalisiert hat. Der gelbliche Ausfluss ist normal - wie nach einer Schürfwunde die noch nässt. 
Dass Dein Bauch so berührungsempfindlich ist, macht mir schon ein bisschen Sorge. Ob Du arbeitsfähig bist, musst Du selbst entscheiden. 
LG gisie

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Werde morgen probieren im Arbeitsalltag ein zu tauchen, wenn es nicht gehen sollte, werde ich mich wohl dann doch an meinem Arzt wenden. Im Moment bin ich noch auf schonung, d.h. Couch, Tisch und Bett und mehr nicht. Wird sich also morgen zeigen. Dann ist der Ausfluss also normal, da bin ich beruhigt. 
Meinst du, das mit meinem Bauch würde nicht der normalen Genesung entsprechen?
Lg Kolibri

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Kolibri,
ob das mit Deinem Bauch nicht normal ist, kann ich so nicht beurteilen. Aber es kommt mir komisch vor - diese Berührungsempfindlichkeit. Ich selbst kann mich auch daran nicht erinnern, nur wie starker Menstruationsschmerz. Und ganz ehrlich, wenn mir der Bauch so weh tun würde wie Du es beschreibst, dann würde ich erst mal zum Arzt gehen. Aber das ist das mit den "Ferndiagnosen". Ich kann es Dir wirklich so nicht sagen.
Trotzdem gute Besserung
gisie

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63,
das ist mir bewusst, das dies schlecht beurteilen kannst. Kann ich demnach auch, denn ich weiß nicht, ob es normal ist. Ich habe glücklicherweise morgen nur einen halben Tag zu arbeiten.. also falls wenn garnnicht anders.. Es ist ja nicht so, das ich mich auf den Boden krümme vor schmerzen, dennoch tut es weh. Vielleicht hat jeder ein anderes empfinden!! Ich weiß es nicht. Möchte jedenfalls nicht unbedingt wieder in´s Krankenhaus.
ich weiß was, ich rufe den Arzt morgen nach der Arbeit an, falls die beschwerden noch da sind und frage Ihn mal um seine Meinung. Das rätseln bringt schließlich garnichts. Nicht das ich mir noch eine entzündung eingefangen habe.
Wenn nichts ist, ist auch gut, dann weiß ich wenigstens woran ich bin, dir trotzdem danke.
Vlg Kolibri

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63,
ich wollte dir nur noch, ein schöööööööööööööööööönes Rest-Wochenende und einen guten Start in die neue Woche wünschen.
Lg Kolibri

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63,
seid Donnerstag geht es mir wieder etwas besser. War zur Kontrolle beim Frauenarzt, alles inordnung/gutartig.
Juhuuu. Dennoch, den Bauch merke ich immer noch. Er hat die Gebärmutter abgetastet, da war alles soweit okey, bis auf er rechts vom Bauchnabel draufgedrückt hatte, das hatte ich schon gemerkt. Da hatte er aer nichts dazu gesagt.
Vielleicht ein Heilungsschmerz :-)
Montag steht Besuch bei der Nephrologin wieder auf dem Programm. Bibber den Tag schon entgegen, habe ein mulmiges Gefühl dabei. Denn beim Urinieren brennt es (vielleicht auch noch durch die OP!), Blutdruck liegt in letzter Zeit öfters bei 170/90 (evtl. Tablettendosis erhöhen?). Nicht das ich die Bauchschmerzen, mit Nierenschmerzen verwechsle!? Hilfe, nein, ich hoffe nicht.
Hinzu kommt, das mein Schwindel drastisch zugenommen hat, das vielleicht, nach der ganzen Geschichte auch auf Eisenmangel hindeuten kann?!
Also langsam reicht es mir wirklich, ich kann nichts mehr von Ärzten sehen und hören. Ich werde Urlaub einreichen, von den Leuten in weiß :-)
Mach´s gut, lg Kolibri
Ps: Wollte dir nur mal den Stand der Dinge nennen

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Kolibri,
schön, dass es Dir besser geht.
Das Brennen beim Wasserlassen deutet auf einen Harnwegsinfekt hin. Trink viel, vielleicht kannst Du es damit in Griff bekommen.
Der Blutdruck ist wirklich zu hoch. Eine Dosiserhöhung sollte trotzdem mit dem Arzt abgesprochen werden. Vielleicht kannst Du für die Zukunft mit ihr vereinbaren, wenn der Blutdruck so hoch ist, dass Du dann selbstständig die Medikamente erhöhen darfst. Ich denke, dass der Schwindel vom Blutdruck kommt.
Schönes Wochenende
LG gisie

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63,
langsam geht es wieder bergauf. Doch trotz trinken (1,5 - 2 L am Tag) brennt es leider immer noch. Nun denn, ich habe morgen ja den Termin bei der Nephrologin, da werde ich Sie mal darauf ansprechen sowie wegen des Blutdrucks. Die Dosiserhöhung der Tabletten werde ich selbstverständlich nicht ohne Absprache mit dem Arzt von selbst erhöhen, es war nur eine vermutung, das dies mir wieder nach dem Gespräch mit Ihr, blühen könnte! Ich habe gehofft, das ich (so zuversichtlich, wie Sie damals auf mich einsprach und dies erwähnte) die Tabletten irgendwann garnicht mehr einnehmen müsste. Nur machen meine Nieren mir wohl einen Strich durch die Rechnung :-( Komisch nur, das ich früher eher zu niedrigen Blutdruck hatte und jetzt ist es gerade in die entgegengesetzte Richtung!!
Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken, wie es so schön heißt.
Dir ebenso noch ein schönes Restwochenende. Genieße das Wetter :-)
Lg Kolibri

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63,
na, endlich Wochenende :-)
Fazit nach Besuch bei der Nephrologin: soll mindestens 2 Liter täglich trinken, da es ja beim urinieren brennt. Man kann es im Moment nicht genau sagen, ob dies noch von der OP kommt oder ich mir leider eine Blasenentzündung eingefangen habe. Jedenfalls zu dem Zeitpunkt der Abgabe meiner Werte, sind zum Glück erst mal keine veränderten Erys mehr sichtbar :-), Hämangiome sind leider noch da, jedoch nicht gewachsen, Milz nach wie vor vergrößert, in der Leber wurde vermutlich ein,, Fettpölsterchen´´ (weiß leider nicht mehr genau den Begriff) entdeckt, Sie kann es nur leider nicht genau definieren, Sie hat mir eine ,,evtl´´ MRT vorgeschlagen, hmmmm. Nein danke, erst mal nicht.
Eiweiß ist minimal zurück gegangen, trotz täglicher einnahme von Ramilich 5mg. Soll die Dosis (wie vermutet) auf 7 1/2 - 10mg erhöhen. Leider möchte Sie mich (wenn keine beschwerden) wieder in 3 Monaten sehen. Nebenbei soll ich 3 mal in der Woche meinen Blutdruck dokumentieren. Die Nierenbiopsie hatte Sie mal kurz erwähnt zur erinnerung, wäre im Moment zum Glück jedoch nicht nötig.
Hatte in dieser Woche einen Blutdruckabfall mitten in der Nacht im Bett, habe richtig gemerkt wie alles schwankt.
Wirklich komisch, wie verrückt mein Blutdruck doch spielt.
Die Bauchschmerzen wurden bis vor kurzem weniger (hatte mich noch gefreut und dir auch geschrieben) und jetzt sind diese wieder stärker. Berührungsempfindlich leicht, schmerzt teilweise beim Laufen, beim festen Stuhlgang und beim Draufdrücken. Oh, ich hoffe nicht, das es jetzt sich auch noch entzündet hat oder ähnliches.
Der Frauenarzt hat auch nur oberflächlich reingeschaut bzw. abgetastet. Kann er denn definitiv ohne der Vaginalen Ultraschalluntersuchung sagen, das alles erfolgreich abläuft?
Mir ist schon klar, das man es (falls man das machen sollte) erst Wochen später durchführen würde, wegen Infektionsgefahr, deshalb auch keine OB`s. Aber beim Abtasten habe ich zum Teil ja schon kurz aufgejault.
Seltsam.
Ich wünsche dir ein schönes sonniges Wochenende
Lg Kolibri
Ps: Entschuldigung für den langen Text :-)

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63,
hoffe du hattest ein schönes Wochenende gehabt?
Das brennen ist immer noch leicht da und die rechtseitigen Bauchschmerzen intensiver. Habe morgen sowieso einen Termin beim Arzt, mal sehen.
Schönen Abend noch,lg Kolibri

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Kolibri,
das tut mir leid, dass es Dir immer noch nicht so ganz gut geht. Trinkst Du genug?
Trotzdem gute Besserung
LG gisie

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63,
ja ich trinke ausreichend. Zusätzlich Tee z.B Nieren- und Blasentee. Die beschwerden sind jedoch seid mittwoch/donnerstag anders und intensiver. Es schmerzt beim Laufen und sitzen und auch in Ruhestellung. Nicht das sich der Blinddarm jetzt auch noch zeigen muss oder gar eine Eileiterentzündung :-(
Habe gelesen, das diese ähnliche symptome zeigen, aber beides wäre nicht gerade berauschend. Kann nicht einmal alles normal verlaufen :-(
Lg Kolibri

----------


## kolibri90

Guten Morgen gisie63,
also Blinddarm ist es wohl nicht, sonst würde ich hier nicht sitzen und schreiben. Gestern nach dem Aufstehen und einem Toilettenbesuch bekam ich heftige Bauchschmerzen vom feinsten. Es fühlte sich an, als ob die Gebärmutter auseinanderreisen würde. Mein Hausarzt bei dem ich gestern war, vermutet einen Nahtriss, wobei cih von einer Naht nichts weis. Diese Nacht verbrachte ich nach wie vor mit Bauchschmerzen, nur nicht mehr so intensiv, wie seid gestern früh. Laut Hausarzt soll ich mich noch einmal beim Gynäkologen vorstellen und der Bericht vom Krankenhaus ist auch noch nicht da. Denn er möchte auf Nummer sicher gehen, wegen den Hysthologischen Befund!
So ist der zwischenstand...
Wünsche dir eine schöne Woche
Lg Kolibri

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63,
tja, also beim Gynäkologen ist alles Vollbestellt und der nächstmögliche Termin wäre nächste Woche.
Lg Kolibri

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Kolibri, 
wenn Du solche Schmerzen hast,  dann müssen die Dich notfallmäßig dazwischen schieben.  Mach ein bisschen Druck.
LG gisie

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo gisie63,
das habe ich schon versucht. Da wird nur gesagt,, wir haben alles Vollbestellt (mittwochs hat er die OP´s) und donnerstag hätte er Op´s, hä? Ich dachte mittwochs. Wenn nicht, rufe ich morgen noch einmal an und versuche wenigstens einen Termin für nächste Woche zu bekommen (falls ich es bis dahin schaffe). Im Gegensatz zu gestern früh, ist es nichts dagegen, aber wer weiß, ob sich das wieder verschlimmert. Wenn garnicht anders, lasse ich den Hausarzt dort anrufen,oder?
Lg Kolibri

----------


## kolibri90

.....könnte auch eine geplatzte Zyste der Auslöser gewesen sein? Was meinst du dazu!
Ich weiß, ich nerve, mich beschäftigt das nur, besonders, da ich im Moment nichts anderes machen kann. Ich werde erst einmal aufhören dich hier auf zu halten und meinem normalen Tagesablauf weitgehendst nachgehen, sollten die Schmerzen stärker werden, werde ich entweder den Hausarzt konsultieren oder den Notarzt. Ansonsten vereinbare ich wenigstens einen Termin zur Kontrolle beim Frauenarzt.
Also bis dann und noch einen schönen Tag.
Grüße Kolibri

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Kolibri, 
Du nervst mich nicht.  Ich würde nicht zum Hausarzt gehen,  sondern in eine Klinik,  Gynäkologie natürlich. 
Ich kann mir viele Ursachen vorstellen,  aber das sind ja reine Spekulationen. Eine Naht gibt es da nicht,  das ist Quatsch. 
LG gisie

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin, 
bei akuten Beschwerden einfach in der Klinik mit Gynäkologischer Abteilung vorstellen. Dort wird man sich der Sache annehmen. Hier hast Du auch den Vorteil, wenn gynäkologisch alles in Ordnung ist, gleich den Chirurgen zu sehen. Der kann sich dann auch nochmal Deinen Bauch anschauen. 
Übrigens: Auch wenn die Praxis eine reine Terminpraxis ist, sind sie in der Pflicht Dich bei akuten Schmerzen anzunehmen. Womöglich schieben sie Dich dann dazwischen und Du musst ein wenig Wartezeit mitbringen, aber sie dürfen Dich nicht nach Hause schicken! Das ist auch rechtlich so geregelt. Wenn sie Dich wegschicken würden und es käme zu einem akuten Zwischenfall, hat die Praxis nämlich ein kleines großes Problem.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## kolibri90

Guten Abend ihr beiden :-)
Nun denn, ich habe mich die Stunden auf die Arbeit geschleppt und zwischendurch Pausen gemacht. Man sagte mir, man sehe es mir an, das es mir nicht gut geht, wirklich nett, ein schönes kompliment :-)
Da mein Gynäkologe mittwochs die OP hat und nicht erreichbar ist, versuche ich es morgen früh gleich noch einmal. Würde das Krankenhaus gerne nach hinten anstellen, falls es mir möglich ist. Möchte wirklich nicht die Pferde scheu machen. Ja, ich gebe es zu, ich habe angst davor und ich möchte auch nicht wieder, naja ausgelacht, ist ein falscher Begriff, aber ich hatte damals, als ich als Notfall in´s Krankenhaus kam, das Gefühl, ich würde nicht für ernst genommen werden, als ob ich mir die damaligen beschwerden, leider auch im Bauch (Verdacht auf Blinddarmentzündung, Überweisung vom Hausarzt) ausgedacht hätte. Da hieß es nur,, ja, kommen sie wieder, wenn sie sich krümmen vor schmerzen´´, so sehe es nicht aus, als ob ich unter einer Blinddarmentzündung leiden würde.
So und davor graut es mich Wortwörtlich, wenn ich nur daran denke und wenn dann eben keine anderen möglichkeiten bestehen, werde ich wohl oder übel dort hingehen müssen :-(
Dann laufe ich lieber mit schmerzen rum. Nein aber jetzt mal ehrlich, inzwischen bin ich wirklich soweit, fest auf einen Termin beim Gyn. zu bestehen, wenn auch mit Wartezeit, denn so langsam bin ich am Punkt angelangt, wo ich sage, es geht nicht mehr. Inzwischen ist es nicht so intensiv und lokalisierbar, wie an dem Wochenende oder an dem Montagvormittag (die wirklich heftig waren), dennoch bestimmt es meinen Tagesablauf und hält mich vom Tiefschlaf ab. Inzwischen hat sich das ganze zusätzlich mittig über den Bauchnabel breit gemacht und es gibt Druckpunkte die mal mehr und mal weniger intensiv schmerzen. Ich merke es noch beim laufen, sitzen und liegen. Wobei wenn ich mich länger nicht bewege, reduziert es sich ein wenig. Heute ist mir teilweise schlecht und habe fast den ganzen Tag nichts essen können, durchfall war auch ein wenig dabei, der Bauch fühlt sich auch fester an. Ach keine ahnung was das ist, werde morgen dort noch einmal anrufen und um einen Termin bitten (den baldmöglichsten). Achja und Schmerztabletten helfen auch nicht.
Viele Grüße von Kolibri

----------


## kolibri90

Guten morgen gisie63,
nun bin ich mit einem geschwollenen Oberlid aufgewacht und wenn links die Milz unter den Rippen ist und sich dick anfühlt, dann scheint die schwellung größer geworden zu sein - Ärzte noch nicht erreichbar.
Lg Kolibri

----------


## sonnemondanke

Liebe Grüße an Dich. Habe eben Deine Leidensgeschichte gelesen. Da kann ich ja nur froh sein, dass bei mir alles glatt gegangen ist. Wünsche Dir ein schönes schmerzfreies Wochenende.

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo ihr lieben, da bin ich mal wieder. Mir gehts eigentlich soweit gut, bis auf das Problem meiner Periode. Die OP war im Februar und habe immer noch starke Blutungen mit OB und Slip wechsel, so alle zwanzig bis dreißig Minuten, inklusive große Blutklumpen. Ich wollte wissen, ob das noch normal ist?
War zwischendurch beim Gyn, aber der hat nichts feststellen können!
Lg Kolibri

----------


## Kaja

Hallo Kolibri90,  
ich weiß nicht, ob deine Frage hier noch aktuell ist, aber ich antworte einfach mal. 
Du hattest eine Ausschabung wegen starker Blutungen, oder? Nach Ausschabungen hört man immer wieder, dass es nur ein paar Monate Besserung verschafft, oder es sogar gleich danach wieder so schlimm ist wie vorher. Ist jetzt nur die Frage, warum das so bei dir ist. In meinem Alter kenne ich viele, die berichten, dass es von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer wird. Aber wenn ich die 90 hinter Kolibri richtig deute, dann bist du noch sehr jung. 
Wie ist denn der jetzige Stand?  
Liebe Grüße,
Kaja

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo Kaja, 
ich hatte vor der ganzen Geschichte, also vor der OP und den Symptomen keine probleme. Ich bin damals zum Frauenarzt gegangen, weil ich eben auf einmal Blutungen hatte, die nicht aufhören wollten. So kam das eine zum anderen.
Um deine Frage mit der 90 zu beantworten.Das hat damit nichts zu tun, denn ich bin an die dreißig.
Die Blutung hat sich leider bisher immer noch nicht normalisiert, deshalb werde ich endlich einen Termin noch einmal wahrnehmen bein Gynäkologen und mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.Ich hoffe nur nicht, das er mich noch einmal unters Meser schicken will, darauf habe ich wirklich keinen Nerv. Denn normal ist das glaube ich nicht mehr.Die ersten Monate habe ich gedacht, naja, es wird sich noch einpendeln.... 
Danke für deine Antwort 
lg Kolibri90

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo kolibri, 
wie ist das mit der blutung? ist sie so, wie vor der op oder ist es jetzt anders? 
hast du die op machen lassen, weil du diese starken blutungen hattest? 
ich weiss, das viele mit dem ergebnis der ausschabung nicht zufrieden sind. mehr erfolgsaussichten hat da wohl die methode mit dem ==> *goldnetz* (nur für den fall, das es wiederholt werden muss) 
viel glück

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo, 
werde eucichth mal auf dem neuesten Stand bringen.
Beschwerden leider immer noch,aber weniger. Werde es jetzt mit der Babypille probieren,die mir der Frauenarzt empfohlen hat,ansonsten werde ich mir eine 2.Meinung einholen.Denn so kann es nicht mehr weiter gehen und ich mag auch ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr. 
Sonnemondanke: Freut mich für dich,das bei dir alles gut verlaufen war. 
Vielleicht war es auch ein Fehler von mir,kurz nach der OP wieder arbeiten zu gehen!!! 
Gruß Kolibri

----------

